# Drywall vac, Power sander alternatives



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

brdn,

I remember promising a few months ago on some other thread that I'd report back to you on how an over the shoulder drywall vac like this one worked:

http://www.bigjack.ca/V600.htm

I finally got around to trying it. It seemed to work well enough. One problem is that the supplier I got it from - one other than 'Big Jack' - said they don't sell spare bags for it. They recommended a bag used on some of the NuTone central vac systems as being a close fit. Places like Home Depot carry some NuTone products, including central vacs. Checking with some vac stores might also turn up some other bag alternatives.

- - - - - - - - - - - - -

The Big Jack site also has a power sander that I haven’t seen before - one that has a shorter handle option: 

http://www.bigjack.ca/sander2300e.htm

Might offer some help in those tight/awkward areas where Porter Cable sanders are too long to work decently enough. If anyone tries one, it would be nice to hear how it works.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I"ll stick with my PC


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm with ****** on this I will stick with the porter cable , I don't believe it is too long either just have to know how to handle it even in tight areas it works well.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just like every tool. You have to know how to use it.


----------

